# Crisi D'Urso, Matano nuovo leader del pomeriggio



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

*Alberto Matano* è il *nuovo leader* del *pomeriggio televisivo*. Da questa stagione 2020/21, *La Vita in Diretta*, che da quest'anno il giornalista ex TG1 conduce in solitaria dopo l'addio di Lorella Cuccarini, il più delle volte *batte negli ascolti Pomeriggio 5* di *Barbara D'Urso*, la quale negli scorsi anni sconfiggeva in scioltezza il competitor di Rai 1.

Anche ieri, il programma di Matano ha battuto con uno share del 16% circa la trasmissione di Canale 5 ferma al 15%. Certo è, che a favorire La Vita in Diretta sono anche i grandi ascolti della soap Il Paradiso delle Signore che gli fa da traino e che ormai ha letteralmente preso le distanze sulla soap concorrente, Il Segreto, ormai verso le battute finali e al crollo di ascolti dopo i tempi d'oro di qualche anno fa.

Per la D'Urso, le cose non si mettono bene neanche la domenica pomeriggio, dove con la sua Domenica Live ormai posticipata alle 17:30 per evitare il confronto con Domenica in di Mara Venier, non riesce più a vincere contro "Da Noi...A Ruota Libera" condotto da Francesca Fialdini. Stesso discorso per la sua trasmissione serale del dì di festa, "Live - Non è la D'Urso", che viene battuta nettamente dalle fiction di Rai 1, come è successo domenica scorsa che è stata surclassata da L'Allieva.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2020)

Tanto questi programmi spazzatura della D'Urso o Signorini possono fare anche l'1% di share e non li cancellano comunque.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tanto questi programmi spazzatura della D'Urso o Signorini possono fare anche l'1% di share e non li cancellano comunque.


Signorini sarà il successore della D'Urso, oltre ad essere l'idolo di Piersilvio (lol). La domenica pomeriggio gli era praticamente già stata data, era tutto fatto, come annunciato da Davide Maggio e dallo stesso Signorini su 361 magazine che gestisce lui, ma poi è stato interrotto tutto, probabilmente si è messo di mezzo Silvio Berlusconi, che ha un debole per la D'Urso  .


----------



## smallball (1 Ottobre 2020)

La D'Urso ha ampiamente stufato...ma inspiegabilmente resta ancora lì nel palinsesto


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

smallball ha scritto:


> La D'Urso ha ampiamente stufato...ma inspiegabilmente resta ancora lì nel palinsesto



La cosa inspiegabile é come fa ad esserci ancora gente che la guarda. E mia madre é una di questi


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tanto questi programmi spazzatura della D'Urso o Signorini possono fare anche l'1% di share e non li cancellano comunque.



Chissà che lordure ci sono dietro a sti due falliti raccomandati..


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2020)

La D'Urso avrà validi argomenti per farsi confermare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La D'Urso avrà validi argomenti per farsi confermare.



2 validi argomenti.............


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La D'Urso avrà validi argomenti per farsi confermare.



Beh una che a 63 anni la insegna ancora a ragazzine di 20... sciapò.
A parte tutto credo ci siano davvero delle sette dietro, ma è proprio quel mondo lì a richiederlo, è trash, è ciarpame, o sei dentro o sei fuori, di perbenisti lì non ce ne sono, è quello che accetti di diventare che ti porta in alto e quando sei in alto ciaoone, come i politichetti con la terza media che stanno belli tranquilli in questa era social dove il politico moderno vive in un reality show eterno.
Un tempo la politica era per vecchi ora non più, i vecchi sono i fessi che vanno a votare pd contro il fascismo di 80 OTTANTA anni fa, un tempo la tv era per ragazzi, era informazione, ora è trash, oggi con questa pandemia credo ci sarà un cambiamento forzato, anche a livello etnico e sociale in molti paesi troppo poco globalisti o globalizzati, ci aspetta un futuro fatto su misura per i ricchi e per tutti gli altri tanto bel degrado, del resto i ricchi mica vivono in lockdown da sempre o mi sbaglio? le multinazionali che sono più potenti degli stati? il mondo sta cambiando veramente e questo forse è solo l'inizio, la tv va di pari passo coi tempi, degrado e 0 crescita = Signorini in tv che fa il gay con coso garko là, la feccia che viene venduta ormai sotto forma di attivismo benpensante, che tristezza.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Matano comunque oggi ha fatto una puntata proprio trash, alla D'Urso. 

Talk urlato con Maria Monsè in collegamento che parlava della figlia 14enne che si è rifatta il naso, con opinionisti la Bortone, Stokholma e Baldini. C'era pure il fratello della Leotta a parlare di chirurgia estetica, visto che fa quel lavoro lì.

In pratica, se quest'anno La Vita in Diretta è tornata a fare ascolti, è perchè fa trash come la concorrenza e Matano è libero di decidere cosa fare visto che quest'anno è pure autore, mentre gli altri anni gli autori erano altri e i conduttori dovevano sottostare a loro. Quest'anno VID è la copia di Pomeriggio 5, prima parte cronaca e seconda parte talk trash pop, alla faccia del direttore Coletta che parlava di informazione e di giornalisti liberi. LOL.


----------

